# Endlich wieder Frühling



## Stichling100 (25. März 2022)

Hallo,
Es ist endlich wieder Frühling und ich schicke ein paar Fotos von meinem Teich. Hab mir eine Solar-Sauerstoffpumpe gekauft.
Temperatur Nacht/Morgen: 3-6grad
Temperatur Nachmittag/Abend: 12-20grad
Temperatur im Wasser: 3 bis 15 Grad.


----------



## Knipser (25. März 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Es ist endlich wieder Frühling und ich schicke ein paar Fotos von meinem Teich. Hab mir eine Solar-Sauerstoffpumpe gekauft.
> Temperatur Nacht/Morgen: 3-6grad
> Temperatur Nachmittag/Abend: 12-20grad
> Temperatur im Wasser: 3 bis 15 Grad.


Hallo!
Ja stimmt, mal rauf mal runter, nächste Woche kommt die Eiszeit zurück O.W.. Willi


----------



## Stichling100 (28. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ja stimmt, mal rauf mal runter, nächste Woche kommt die Eiszeit zurück O.W.. Willi


Da haste recht! Bei mir in Wien soll es am Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag wieder kälter werden!
Leider ich habe gehofft das es nicht mehr kälter wird.
Aber zumindestens ist Regen am Donnerstag und Freitag angesagt.


----------



## Knipser (28. März 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Es ist endlich wieder Frühling und ich schicke ein paar Fotos von meinem Teich. Hab mir eine Solar-Sauerstoffpumpe gekauft.
> Temperatur Nacht/Morgen: 3-6grad
> Temperatur Nachmittag/Abend: 12-20grad
> Temperatur im Wasser: 3 bis 15 Grad.


Stichling, da haste ja Wasser- Temperaturunterschiede an einem Tag die kaum ein Fisch überlebt - Stichling vielleicht, der ist ja bekanntlich hart im Nehmen aber wagen würde ich es nicht. Willi


----------



## Stichling100 (28. März 2022)

Ich habe keine Fische im Teich ich gehe kein Risiko ein. Ich habe nur __ Schnecken im Teich. ( Also Posthorn, Blasen, Schlamm und Kahnschnecken.) Alle haben den Winter überlebt.


----------



## Knipser (28. März 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Fische im Teich ich gehe kein Risiko ein. Ich habe nur __ Schnecken im Teich. ( Also Posthorn, Blasen, Schlamm und Kahnschnecken.) Alle haben den Winter überlebt.


Nur Schnecken, ist das nicht langweilig? Setz doch __ Stichlinge ein und in der Nacht etwas zu Heizen so das Deine Schwankungen nicht so weit auseinander gehen - 2° Tag/Nacht Unterschiede wären normal. Mit Zeitschaltuhr + Stabheizer kannst Du es regeln. Willi


----------



## jolantha (29. März 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Fische im Teich ich gehe kein Risiko ein.


Gebe ich Dir recht, in einen nur 50 cm flachen Miniteich gehören einfach keine Fische 
Auch keine __ Stichlinge @Knipser.
Was soll das denn ??


Knipser schrieb:


> und in der Nacht etwas zu Heizen so das Deine Schwankungen nicht so weit auseinander gehen - 2° Tag/Nacht Unterschiede wären normal. Mit Zeitschaltuhr + Stabheizer kannst Du es regeln


Warum soll man ein kleines Biotop mit Technik verhunzen, Strom vergeuden, die Biologie durcheinander bringen, wenn 
es so gut funktioniert. 
Bei mir sind auch nur __ Frösche, __ Schnecken ( alle Arten ), __ Libellen usw. vorhanden, und es ist absolut nicht langweilig.


----------



## Knipser (29. März 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Gebe ich Dir recht, in einen nur 50 cm flachen Miniteich gehören einfach keine Fische
> Auch keine __ Stichlinge @Knipser.
> Was soll das denn ??
> 
> ...


Da muss ich Dir recht geben, die 50cm hatte ich übersehen. Willi


----------



## jolantha (29. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir recht geben, die 50cm hatte ich übersehen. Willi


Siehst Du, nur daran konnnte es liegen. Hab es mir auch nicht recht vorstellen können, mit Deiner Idee


----------



## Stichling100 (29. März 2022)

Mein Teich hat 70cm Tiefe ich habe es gemessen. Ich dachte mir auch am Anfang das ich Fische reingeben kann aber später habe ich verstanden das es nicht geht.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. März 2022

Ich kann ein Foto vom ganzen Teich schicken. Leider musste ich das Bild verkleinern weil es zu groß war.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. März 2022

Noch ein Foto.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. März 2022

Ich habe noch Wandermuscheln, Eintagsfliegenlarven und Hundegeln im Teich.


----------



## Stichling100 (29. März 2022)

Ich glaube ich habe auch Bithynia tentaculata in meinem Teich. Man kann sie mit Blasenschnecken verwechseln.


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch Wandermuscheln


Das ist ja doof, die können ja nur im Sechseck laufen


----------



## Knipser (1. Apr. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Das ist ja doof, die können ja nur im Sechseck laufen


Aber dafür fressen sie Sechseckalgen.  willi


----------



## janfo (1. Apr. 2022)

Warum hast du so wenig Wasser drin? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Tiere durch die großen Temperaturunterschiede gestresst werden.


----------



## Knipser (1. Apr. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Warum hast du so wenig Wasser drin? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Tiere durch die großen Temperaturunterschiede gestresst werden.


Bei sinkendem Wasserstand werden Algen zu Algen-Heu und man hat Wintervorrat - Spirulina-Art.  Willi


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2022)

Sorry, war im falschen Fred.


----------



## Stichling100 (1. Apr. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Warum hast du so wenig Wasser drin? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Tiere durch die großen Temperaturunterschiede gestresst werden.


Ich kann leider noch kein Wasser nachfüllen. Weil ja noch - Temperaturen kommen und sie das Wasser nicht aktivieren dürfen.
Wenn es wieder Wärmer wird werde ich das Wasser wieder nachfüllen. Im Sommer ist extrem niedriger Wasserstand zu gefährlich das Wasser erhitzt dadurch schneller und die Temperatur steigt bis zu 40grad im Wasser. Das hatte mal mein Freund mit seinem Mini Teich nur 200 Liter.


----------



## jolantha (2. Apr. 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Weil ja noch - Temperaturen kommen und sie das Wasser nicht aktivieren dürfen.


Kannst du nicht irgendwo im Haus einen Schlauch anschließen, um mal Wasser nachzufüllen ?
Wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, ist das doch nicht so weit weg. Halbvoll sollte Dein Teichlein vielleicht doch lieber sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2022)

Endlich Frühling, na ja.....


----------



## Stichling100 (2. Apr. 2022)

Bei mir schneit es zwar nicht aber es hat nur 4grad. Im Teich nur 1 oder 2grad!

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Apr. 2022

Jetzt schneit es bei uns doch.


----------



## janfo (3. Apr. 2022)

Habe ein weiteres Video gemacht aus den Schnipseln die ich im März gefilmt habe 
Das wird auch ein wenig Frühlingsstimmung transportieren. Hoffe es gefällt





_View: https://youtu.be/53dIYlbO49I_


----------



## Turbo (3. Apr. 2022)

Super Aufnahmen.
Danke, das du uns teilhaben lässt.

Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## janfo (3. Apr. 2022)

Danke Patrik für die positive Rückmeldung!
Freut mich 

Bald kann ich dann auch Aufnahmen mit Teich präsentieren


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Bei mir schneit es zwar nicht aber es hat nur 4grad. Im Teich nur 1 oder 2grad!
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Apr. 2022
> 
> Jetzt schneit es bei uns doch.


Sollte dich aber nicht daran hindern Wasser nach zufüllen. Eventuell würde ich vorher das Becken noch mit Luftpolsterfolie dämmen, auch den Boden auf 5-8cm dickes Styrodur stellen. 

Du schreibst:


Stichling100 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider noch kein Wasser nachfüllen.


Ist das ein Schrebergarten nur mit "Sommerwasser"? Also im Winter wird das Wasser abgedreht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (5. Apr. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Sollte dich aber nicht daran hindern Wasser nach zufüllen. Eventuell würde ich vorher das Becken noch mit Luftpolsterfolie dämmen, auch den Boden auf 5-8cm dickes Styrodur stellen.
> 
> Du schreibst:
> 
> ...


Wasser? Zur Zeit genug von Oben! Willi


----------



## Stichling100 (5. Apr. 2022)

Es regnet bei mir schon seit 3 Tagen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 5. Apr. 2022

Ich habe bemerkt das mehr Wasser jetzt im Teich ist als früher.


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Apr. 2022)

Endlich konnte ich Wasser nachfüllen! Es regnet gerade, es hat nur 13grad draußen.


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2022)

Na, dann geht es ja langsam aber sicher aufwärts bei Dir


----------



## Stichling100 (16. Apr. 2022)

Hab mir 3 Sumpfdeckelschnecken für den Teich gekauft.


----------



## Stichling100 (24. Apr. 2022)

Ich habe heute 4 Kaulquappen in meinem Teich gesichtet! Konnte leider kein Foto machen. Werden die es überleben? Außerdem frage ich mich wie die in meinen Teich kommen...


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute 4 Kaulquappen in meinem Teich gesichtet!


Braun oder Schwarz ? Setz dich doch auf die Fotojagt ?


----------



## Stichling100 (24. Apr. 2022)

Schwarz


----------



## Stichling100 (25. Apr. 2022)

Also mein Teich hat nur 250 Liter, im Sommer sind die Temperaturen am Morgen im Wasser 19-22grad, am Nachmittag zwischen 25 und 31grad.
Werden das die Kaulquappen überleben?
Nachdem sie vollständig aufgewachsen sind bleiben sie bei mir am Teich?
Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrungen mit Fröschen oder __ Kröten gehabt.
Ich wär auch dankbar wenn ich ein paar Tips bekomme.


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2022)

Servus

Sobald sich die __ Kröten im Wasser entwickelt haben und das "Schwänzchen" verlieren,
 
gehen sie aus dem Wasser und wollen auf Wanderschft gehen.
Eventuell kannst du eine Ausstieghilfe montieren.

Bei Fröschen sollte es ähnlich ablaufen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (25. Apr. 2022)

Wenn sie auf Wanderschaft gehen dann werden sie kein Gewässer finden das in der Nähe ist.
Der nächste Teich ist 1 Kilometer entfernt... werden sie so weit wandern?
Und wenn sie kein Gewässer in der Nähe finden, kehren sie dann wieder zurück?


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2022)

Das ist genetisch verankert das __ Kröten wandern.

Denk an die Krötenwanderungen und den Vorkehrungen bei Straßen (Krötenzaun) die sie überqueren müssen.
Da laufen viele Naturschützer mit Kübel voll Kröten über die Straßen. Auch bei uns zwischen Gerasdorf im Steinfeld und Willendorf war immer ein Krötenzaun aufgestellt. Die letzten 3 Jahre war dann aber ein Ende der Krötenwanderung. Eventuell wegen der Trockenheit zurückzuführen auf den Klimawandel.

Kannst sicher sein das sie ein Gewässer finden. Ein Kilometer stellt da kein Hindernis dar.
Nein sie kehren nicht zurück. Die sind wahre Überlebenskünstler.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (26. Apr. 2022)

Ich hoffe sie überleben es. Wenn sie nächstes Jahr dann aber laichen dann werden sie es bei mir machen?
Gibts auch eine andere Möglichkeit wie die Kaulquappen in mein Teich kommen?
Ich habe Mitte April Wasserpflanzen in einem Tümpel mitgenommen wo es nur von __ Kröten und Fröschen wimmelt.


----------



## Stichling100 (6. Mai 2022)

Ich habe für meinen Teich __ Büschelfarn und __ Wasserpest gekauft.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Mai 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Werden das die Kaulquappen überleben?


Temperatur ist nicht das Problem. Wenn Pfützen austrocknen müssen die da auch durch.

Von viellen Tausend Kaulquappen überleben nur wenige. Je besser die Umgebung für die Tiere in deinem Bereich, auch für die großen __ Kröten desto besser können die Überleben.
Als Kind.... schon fast halbes Jahundert   habe ich in Mutters Betonteich (Inzwischen bisschen überarbeitet) auch Kaulquappen bzw. Krötenlaich gekippt. (Soll man nicht wegen Faunanverfälschung). Da laichen jetzt jedes Jahr Kröten drinn....hat einige Zeit gedauert bis die wieder gekommen sind bzw. habe wohl auch mehrfach Laichschnürre rein gesteckt. Grassfrösche sind von selbst gekommen.

Sie wohnt waldnah ohne Teiche oder andere Gewässer in der näheren Umgebung. In der Nachbarschaft ist ein verwildertes Grundstück. Super Lebensraum für Kröten und __ Frösche, keine Ablaichmöglichkeit, außer bei meiner Mutter.

In meinen jetzigen Teich sind Wasserfrösche und __ Molche von selbst eingewandert. Kröten und Grassfrösche noch nie.


----------



## Stichling100 (10. Mai 2022)

Ich habe das hier heute aus meinem Teich mit meinem Netz geholt. Kann es jemand genauer bestimmen? Sowie ich gesehen haben ähneln die Bewegungen nicht Libellenlarven!


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2022)

Doch ... dürfte eine der Segellibellen sein.




__





						Segellibellen – Libellulidae | LibellenWissen.de
					






					libellenwissen.de
				




Ich vermute stark eine __ Vierflecklibelle_ (Libellula quadrimaculata)._

Bitte setz die Larve wieder zurück in den Teich ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (11. Mai 2022)

Keine Sorge, habe ich getan! Ich habe sie nur rausgefangen um sie zu fotografieren danach habe ich sie gleich wieder freigelassen.
Und danke für die Bestimmung!

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 11. Mai 2022



Digicat schrieb:


> Doch ... dürfte eine der Segellibellen sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte diese Libelle auch gefährlich für meine Kaulquappen werden? Ich nehme mal an ja...
Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch eine Libellenlarve im Teich, nur die habe ich in den Donauauen freigelassen.


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2022)

Natürlich kann die eine oder andere __ Quappe Opfer der Larve werden. Das ist halt Natur ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (11. Mai 2022)

So jetzt kommen mal Bilder aus meinem Teich. Es scheint so als ob es nur 2 Kaulquappen gibt obwohl es 3 waren.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 11. Mai 2022

Noch Fotos...

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 11. Mai 2022

Und noch


----------



## PeBo (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo Stichling, wie konnten bei diesem Teich denn __ Frösche oder __ Kröten ablaichen?

Aus diesem Teich kommt dann auch kein Jungtier ohne Ausstiegshilfe mehr heraus und wird jämmerlich ertrinken!


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo Peter,
das habe ich mich zuerst auch gefragt, als ich Erdkröten auf dem Boden meines Filterschachts gesehen habe. Der ist immerhin über 2 m tief, und dennoch müssen die da immer wieder herauskommen. Offensichtlich können sie ganz gut klettern. So lange noch nicht viel am Teich wächst, sehe ich sie auch mal (leider ganz selten), wie dort herum wandern. Sie scheinen unsere Anwesenheit in 5-10m Entfernung nicht zu mögen, aber da sie meist nachts aktiv sind (und ich da eher nicht draußen), scheint es wieder zu passen.


----------



## Stichling100 (12. Mai 2022)

Ich habe vor eine Art Uferbereich mit Steinen zu machen. Dann werden die Kaulquappen kaum ertrinken! Es sind doch noch 3 Kaulquappen lebendig, die einzige gefahr die sie da haben sind Libellenlarven.


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Mai 2022)

Habe heute diese Schnecke im Teich gefunden. Kann jemand die Art bestimmen?
Es kommen später noch Fotos von __ Schnecken bei denen ich nicht sicher bin welche Art das ist.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Mai 2022

Was ist das?


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2022)

Es könnte sich um eine Blasenschnecke handeln ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Mai 2022)

Meinst du das linke oder rechte Foto?
Die beiden sehen mir nämlich nicht nach Blasenschnecken aus.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2022)

Das rechte Foto ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Mai 2022)

Wenn dann ist es ne ziemlich große Blasenschnecken.


----------



## janfo (15. Mai 2022)

@Stichling100
Rechts eventuell Bithynia tentaculata
Links eventuell Viviparus viviparus


----------



## Stichling100 (16. Mai 2022)

Das linke ist ganz sicher Viviparus viviparus. Das rechte ist sicher keine Schnauzenschnecke ( also Bithynia tentaculata!)


----------



## Stichling100 (11. Juni 2022)

Ich habe heute die erste erwachsene Kröte gefunden! Die bleibt bei mir im Teich, bzw. ist sie noch nirgendswohin gewandert.
Fotos kommen später, hab gerade leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Stichling100 (12. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Foto Zeit!  

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Juni 2022

Ich habe sie immer wieder aus dem Teich geholt doch sie ist immer wieder eingesprungen. Also bleibt sie bei mir.
Und im Winter überwintert sie unter der Erde?


----------



## Stichling100 (18. Juni 2022)

Es ist bald so weit: die zweite Kaulquappe wird erwachsen. Was ich nicht versteh ich habe 3 tote Libellenlarven im Teich aufgefunden.
Außerdem hat sich der Algenwachstum vergrößert!


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht versteh ich habe 3 tote Libellenlarven im Teich aufgefunden


Drei tote Libellenlarven oder nur ihr abgestreiften Hüllen?


----------



## Stichling100 (19. Juni 2022)

Ach so, es könnten auch Hüllen gewesen sein? So wie ich gesehen hab hatte es noch Beine aber nicht so richtig Augen...


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2022)

Hat sie so ausgesehen. Das ist eine Exuvie, eine leere Hülle einer bereits geschlüpften Großlibelle.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (19. Juni 2022)

Muss ich mir mal wieder anschauen.. aber ich glaube schon und ich hoffe es!!!


----------



## Stichling100 (21. Juni 2022)

Hab schon über das Winter Thema gedacht... Ich planiere ein 10-20 Liter Aquarium als überwinterungquartier nur für die großen __ Schnecken zu kaufen, weil z.B. zwei __ Muscheln die ich letzten Winter im Teich gelassen hab überlebt haben. In die großen Becken lässt mich meine Frau einfach nur nicht...


----------



## Stichling100 (28. Juni 2022)

Ich fürchte, meine Teichfolie hat ein kleines Loch. Jedenfalls rinnt einwenig Wasser raus, vielleicht muss ich die Folie wechseln? Oder kann man es irgendwie reparieren? Jedenfalls wenn ich die Folie wechsle wird das kleine Teichbiom gestört sein, was mich wiederum auch stört.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Lege die neue Folie einfach drüber, aber ums ausräumen kommst nicht herum.

Idee: Baue ein 2.Biotop und übersiedle nach Fertigstellung dann daß Getier. Dürfte wohl die sanfteste Methode sein.
Vielleicht kannst das 2.Biotop auch ein bisserl größer machen. Wäre jetzt ein guter Grund dafür.

Viel Glück und berichte bitte

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (28. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Lege die neue Folie einfach drüber, aber ums ausräumen kommst nicht herum.
> 
> Idee: Baue ein 2.Biotop und übersiedle nach Fertigstellung dann daß Getier. Dürfte wohl die sanfteste Methode sein.
> Vielleicht kannst das 2.Biotop auch ein bisserl größer machen. Wäre jetzt ein guter Grund dafür.
> ...


Habe jetzt schon das passende Becken im Internet gefunden. 330 Liter und 1,28 Meter tiefe. Sollte wohl tief genug sein das die __ Schnecken dort überwintern.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Servus Michael

 

Gräbst du das Becken ein ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stichling100 (28. Juni 2022)

Darf leider nicht graben in meinem Garten. Drunter ist eine Garage, deshalb habe ich ja kein Teich gegraben. Leider ist es so...


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Auch kein Problem ...

Isoliere den Boden mit 8cm Styrodur und die Seitenwände ebenfalls. Die kannst mit Nut/Feder-Bretter schön verkleiden.

Wird bestimmt schön  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Turbo (28. Juni 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Darf leider nicht graben in meinem Garten. Drunter ist eine Garage, deshalb habe ich ja kein Teich gegraben. Leider ist es so...


Dabei wäre das die Chance. Solch einen grossen Teich kriegst du mit so wenig Aufwand sonst nie.


Na ja…. Die Wasserrechnung wird etwas hoch.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juli 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon das passende Becken im Internet gefunden. 330 Liter und 1,28 Meter tiefe. Sollte wohl tief genug sein das die Schnecken dort überwintern.


??? da passt doch was nicht.
Eine Wassersäule von 0,5m*0,5m*1,28m ergeben scho 320 Liter.


----------



## Stichling100 (6. Juli 2022)

Dann ist da was falsch. Überhaupt überlege ich mir selbst einen Teich zu bauen.


----------



## Stichling100 (20. Juli 2022)

Ich habe wieder mal Tellerschnecken gefunden, die sind meistens an den Oberflächenpflanzen. Hab ein Foto.
Außerdem kommen immer wieder __ Wespen zum trinken zu meinem Teich.


----------



## Stichling100 (25. Juli 2022)

Meine Jungfische sind schon einbißchen gewachsen und der Gedanke das dass Rotfedern sind hat sich bestetigt. Habe außerdem vor meine derzeitige Pumpe mit einem Solar-Filter zu ersetzen.


----------



## samorai (25. Juli 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> mit einem Solar-Filter zu ersetzen.


Es gibt keine Solarfilter !!!!!


----------



## Turbo (25. Juli 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Solarfilter !!!!!


Klar gibt es das.








						5W Solar Tauch Pumpe Teich Pumpenset Gartenteich Filter Springbrunnen Garten NEU | eBay
					

5W Solar Tauch Pumpe Teich Pumpenset Gartenteich Filter Springbrunnen Garten NEU | Garten & Terrasse, Teiche, Bachläufe & Brunnen, Pumpen | eBay!



					www.ebay.ch
				



Super Beschreibung. Funktioniert bestimmt auch mit Kois.

Wieso auch eine Pumpe mit 80Watt Stromaufnahme einsetzen, 
Das gibt es ab 1 Watt Stromaufnahme. 
Das selbe bei der Filterleistung.


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2022)

Das ist eine Pumpe und kein Filter, leider.


----------



## Turbo (26. Juli 2022)

Aber mein lieber Ron….  @samorai 

Da steht doch deutlich…

*Pumpengehäuse mit Filter:*
​Maße: Pumpengehäuse B190 x L195….

Geeignet für Teiche bis 800 Liter.
Also bestimmt auch für einen kuschligen Koiteich.    
Die Fische sind ja so genügsam. Da reicht doch schon fast ein Blumentopf mit etwas Wasser. 

—-

Aber bin da so oder so ein etwas seltsamer Vogel. Für meinen Tümpel mit einigen Fröschen, Libellenlarven und Molchen hab ich einen grossartigen 20 000er Filter und die dazu passenden Pumpen.
Das klappt seit Jahren hervorragend. Also wird das andere Extrem mit der Knauser und Sparversion bestimmt auch funktionieren.

Habe mir abgewöhnt Leute vom knausern abzuhalten. 
Alles vertane Zeit.


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Habe außerdem vor meine derzeitige Pumpe mit einem Solar-Filter zu ersetzen.


Ich beziehe mich auf diesen Satz. 
Ich wusste schon was er meint aber das ist ein Forum. 
Eventuell mal vorher überlegen was man so schreibt oder noch einmal gegen lesen.


----------



## Stichling100 (27. Juli 2022)

Habe heute wieder 2 Libellenlarven im Teich gefunden.


----------



## Stichling100 (4. Aug. 2022)

Ich habe gestern einen Breitblättrigen __ Rohrkolben gekauft, steht jetzt im Teich.


----------

